# Is she a natural swimmer?



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm just so happy with Elza and her development that I have to share it with you all!!! ;D

Since the temperature has been in the 30 Celsius highs I have decided to go for a walk somewhere around water. Although Elza has been in a stream and loads of puddles ??? she hasn't swam yet. As soon as her chest would get close to the water she would turn around and get out of the water. 
We just had two days off enjoying all the sunshine finally! 8)
I knew Elza might get overheated but for this reason I also thought she will go into the water to cool down. I'm sharing a few videos, one from yesterday and two from today!

She has gone through a huge change!!! She absolutely loves the water and didn't do the crazy paddling swim but just went in (eventually) and swam beautifully! I think at least! :

She's still very cautious and won't just charge into the water but I can see her being very excited around it and willing to go in on her own. 

I hope you enjoy the videos just as much as I did making them!  :

http://youtu.be/a-M84TOGags

http://youtu.be/luiwBVCpr80

http://youtu.be/D4QSkKlA4MU

ps let me know if they're not good, used youtube the first time ever. :-\


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Elza has a lovely swimming 'Technique' 
Very calm and cautious, lovely to watch  

Great Vid's nice and clear 

Hobbsy


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing those great videos!! I agree with hobbsy1010... Elza is a beauty, and lovely to watch... So sweet!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Good God, it's Ruby with a shave ;D, move for move that is *exactly*how Rubes was until 3 or 4 months ago


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh thanks guys! :

I'm just bursting with pride and happiness! ;D
I know it's only a small thing but these moments made 'mummy and daddy' smile for hours!!! 

Thanks for watching and complimenting! : ;D

Ps I hope in a few months she will be a diver! 8)


----------

